# Sonderheft



## msmaegges (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo alle MMO'ler,



STO, endlich wieder einmal ein Online-Spiel der Superlative?! Ich weiß es selber noch nicht. Ich hatte ja gestern einen entsprechenden Beitrag der da hieß -> Ersteindruck nicht Befriedigend.

In den letzten 2 Jahren hat sich ja viel in diesem Bereich getan (HdRO, Age of Conan, Runes of Magic, AION etc.). Da stellt sich mir die Frage ob wir in Zukunft mit *Sonderheften* von STO zugeschüttet werden oder ob dieses Game es wohl nicht verdient hin und wieder an einem Sonderheft teil zu haben. Ich bin begeisteter MMO Spieler und spiele in meiner dürftigen Freizeit WOW, HdRO, WAR, Age of Conan (naja, Conan nicht mehr, lief von Anfang an nicht rund), Runes of Magic, EVE Online und seit neustem STO (und wie in Age of Conan, Spiel ist nicht fertig -> lokalisierung etc.).



In meinem Hobbyraum hab ich Kiloweise an Sonderheften liegen die sich wie folgt verteilen:



0 Sonderheft Warhammer Online (weil es schlicht weg keines gibt, leider)

0 Sonderheft Age of Conan (auch hier gab es nie eines)

0 Sonderheft EVE Online (leider leider auch hier negativ)

1 Sonderheft HdRO (ja, es gab tatsächlich eins!)

*warum gab bzw. gibt es hierfür keine Sonderhefte? Habe es die Spiele nicht verdient?  Ah, ich weiß, lohnt sich wohl nicht, ist dann nix verdient! ...ihr raffsüchtigen...*



1 Sonderheft AION (gibt inzwischen wohl schon mehr)

2 Sonderhefte Runes of Magic (hier werden wohl auch noch ein paar folgen)

*und ja*

*ca. 50 gefühlte Kg an WOW Magazinen und Sonderheften*

tja, die gehn wohl immer...



*Jetzt die spannende Frage? Wie wird es bei STO sein?
Wird sich eine Redaktion oder Magazin hierauf einlassen oder treiben die sich lieber in Azeroth rum?*



Ich hoffe innständig es erscheint zumindest 1 Sonderheft das Zusammengefasst die Grundlegensten Fragen abdeckt, besonders in einer Zeit in der Spieler des Englischen nicht ganz so mächtig sind. Es gibt ja noch sehr viel unbeantwortete Fragen InGame.


----------



## Staypuft (9. Februar 2010)

wtf is STO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (9. Februar 2010)

Staypuft schrieb:


> wtf is STO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



startrack online oder ?


----------



## Gerti (9. Februar 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> *Jetzt die spannende Frage? Wie wird es bei STO sein?
> Wird sich eine Redaktion oder Magazin hierauf einlassen oder treiben die sich lieber in Azeroth rum?*
> 
> Ich hoffe innständig es erscheint zumindest 1 Sonderheft das Zusammengefasst die Grundlegensten Fragen abdeckt, besonders in einer Zeit in der Spieler des Englischen nicht ganz so mächtig sind. Es gibt ja noch sehr viel unbeantwortete Fragen InGame.



1. Was ist STO? (lese Seit ~2 Jahren nicht mehr die Gamestar bzw treibe mich auf gaming Seiten rum)
2. Die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot. Wenn keiner so andere Sonderhefte will, werden auch keine gemacht.(für eine Handvoll Leute wird nicht so ein Aufwand betrieben)
3. Wieso sollte man kein Englisch können? Ich denke fast alle haben die Möglichkeit es ab der Grundschule zu lernen. Desweitern gibt es Sprachkurse und Bücher zum selber lernen. Englisch sollte man in der heutigen Zeit beherrschen, vorallem wenn man viel im Internet/am PC ist, da man dort quasi täglich mit Englischen Begriffen, begriffe mit Ursprung im englischen konfrontiert wird.

Und, was für ein sonderheft, dass die Grundlegensten Fragen abdeckt? Welche sind denn Grundlegen?


----------



## Gustav Gans (9. Februar 2010)

Meiner Erinnerung kann mich trügen aber glaube schon mal Sonderhefte, allerdings nicht von buffed, über die Spiele gesehen zu haben.

Aber was hat das mit WOW zu tun, oder hab ich die Erklärung überlesen? Gibt es nicht das STO Forum?

Gruß
Gustav


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> *Jetzt die spannende Frage? Wie wird es bei STO sein?
> Wird sich eine Redaktion oder Magazin hierauf einlassen oder treiben die sich lieber in Azeroth rum?*



Die Frage ist eher, ob buffed.de sich dazu *herablässt*...
Ein Spiel, welches von vornherein nichteinmal die Lokalisierung hinbekommt, kann direkt einpacken. Ist ja schön, wenn man englisch kann, aber wenn ich als Spieleentwickler ein Spiel in mehreren Sprachen anbieten will, und selbst das nichtmal bis zum Release schaffe, dann liegt da noch wesentlich mehr im argen.


----------



## Crudelus (9. Februar 2010)

also ich weiß immer noch nicht was sto ist,
aber ich kann dir sagen das gerti absolut recht hat, nachfrage bestimmt das angebot, 50kg hefte auch 10.000.000+ spieler is doch ganz ok
bei kleineren spielen, die niemand kennt, gibts halt keine Hefte, weil ja kaum leute da sind die sich dafür interresieren.
schon alleine daran wie wenig leute überhaupt wissen was sto sein soll sieht man ja das es kaum jmd kennt, ich tippe also mal auf kein sonderheft

hm sonderhefte, was für eine komische diskusion ;D


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Offtopic entfernt


----------



## Pente (9. Februar 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> 0 Sonderheft Warhammer Online (weil es schlicht weg keines gibt, leider)
> 
> 0 Sonderheft Age of Conan (auch hier gab es nie eines)
> 
> ...



*buffed-Sonderheft 01/2009: Erfolge/Titel*
- World of Warcraft 
- Warhammer Online
- Der Herr der Ringe Online

*buffed-Sonderheft 02/2009: Raids/Klassen*
- World of Warcraft
- AION
- Warhammer Online



msmaegges schrieb:


> *Jetzt die spannende Frage? Wie wird es bei STO sein?
> Wird sich eine Redaktion oder Magazin hierauf einlassen oder treiben die sich lieber in Azeroth rum?*
> 
> Ich hoffe innständig es erscheint zumindest 1 Sonderheft das Zusammengefasst die Grundlegensten Fragen abdeckt, besonders in einer Zeit in der Spieler des Englischen nicht ganz so mächtig sind. Es gibt ja noch sehr viel unbeantwortete Fragen InGame.


Ob es Sonderhefte zu Star Trek Online geben wird? Das entscheidet primär die Zahl derjenigen die das Spiel spielen. Das Heft muss sich schließlich auch finanziell lohnen, sprich es muss verkauft werden. So eine Heftproduktion ist ziemlich kostspielig und Anzeigeflächen kann man auch nur in Magazinen verkaufen die entsprechend oft verkauft werden. Du siehst: es liegt weniger an einer Redaktion als mehr an den Spielern / der Community. Würden ausreichend Leute sich für ein spezielles MMORPG interessieren kannst du dir sicher sein, dass schon längst jemand dazu ein eigenes Sonderheft gemacht hätte.


----------

